# Problem



## tracybryant (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay here's my problem. I was supposed to start at the Paul Mitchell Cosmetology school in Dallas this November. But I cant get a loan b/c I dont have a cosigner, and I cant get it in my name b/c I dont make enough money a year. I thought, oh well maybe I can get some scholarships. BUT they dont do scholarships for one year schools, only 2-4 year schools. This really sucks b/c I really wanted to go to this school. So now Im working three jobs to try to earn the money. I am still going to have to wait until this spring to go though. Im really upset about it, and I know I have to get over it but its still really disappointing, I guess I just needed to vent about it. Thanks guys






Tracy B


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear that!! I was able to get a loan without a cosigner from Sallie Mae. I think their website is something like salliemae.com

You will appreciate it more when you are able to get in. Good luck, hon!!


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 12, 2005)

I understand where you are coming from, I am kind of in the same boat. My advice for you is to do a web search (such as Google) on student loans and find more information about them. Also see if you can do work study at the school, many school will do this, but you have to ask about it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aww.. sorry tracy! That sucks...



But I agree w/ LuckyStar, you might find something w/ student loans that will help you out...


----------



## OverallBeauty (Sep 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear this, but it seems a lot are in the same boat..Have you looked into pel grants too? A good friend is going to a trade school that is only 8 months and she got enough through pel grants to get about 300.00 a month of free money for books etc.

When trade school has gov grants you can sign up for and you don't have to pay the money back! Her school for 8 months is going to cost about 11 grand so even a extra 300 free a month helps! Go to the school and talk to their people in financial aid and see what help they can give you.

But still start saving if you haven't and think what this school will open for you in the terms of doors! Major Good Luck and I truly looking forward to hearing about this when you are in school..


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tracybryant* Okay here's my problem. I was supposed to start at the Paul Mitchell Cosmetology school in Dallas this November. But I cant get a loan b/c I dont have a cosigner, and I cant get it in my name b/c I dont make enough money a year. I thought, oh well maybe I can get some scholarships. BUT they dont do scholarships for one year schools, only 2-4 year schools. This really sucks b/c I really wanted to go to this school. So now Im working three jobs to try to earn the money. I am still going to have to wait until this spring to go though. Im really upset about it, and I know I have to get over it but its still really disappointing, I guess I just needed to vent about it. Thanks guys



Tracy B

Sorry to hear that, but at least u will have most of the money saved by spring?? It's always better to have cash than having to pay loans. But sorry again for not getting a loan.


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey guys, THanks for listening and for all the advice. I had talked to the financial aid dept and i would get some from pell grant and some from a stafford student loan, but not nearly enough to pay for the school. Im gonna try looking for some more loans like you guys suggested and then if that doesnt work, im just gonna save until i have enough. I really appreciate ya'll listening


----------



## Pauline (Oct 6, 2005)

HiYA, it sounds like you are one determined lady and if you are working 3 jobs i bet you will definaltey save the money you need and probably more! As someone said it will be better if you can save the money rather than have to pay back loans etc with interest,.so don't worry about not getting the loan. Where therse a will ther'se a way and you definatley have the will


----------



## jasminonline (Oct 6, 2005)

I am sooooooooo sorry the hear this....I wish you all the luck in the world..just dont give up...


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks you guys, I really appreciate all this encouragement. I am trying my hardest, judging from so far, I think I might make it by like May or June! YAY! lets hope so anyways



Again, thanks you guys!


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey i am a hairdresser, i didnt go to a private school though, i went through a voc center while in high school. but here is a good alternative if you are willing to do this. you could either be an apprentice which you work in a salon and someone in the salon trains you, you dont pay money in fact you might get paid some money (you are being trained for 2 full yrs then you go to state boards). another idea is you could find a good functioning salon who needs employees, some are known to do this but sign a contract between you and the salon stating that they will pay your tuition and you will pay them back by working for thier salon for xxx amount of time. i hope this helps if you are still looking. here is a good website that you can visit, it consists of licensed professionals, students and anybody interetsed and curious about our industry. feel free to scim it is: www.behindthechair.com


----------



## babykisses (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Keep trying, don't give up!!!! And remember everything in life happens for a reason, don't lose faith!!!


----------



## OverallBeauty (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow there is a lot of ladies filled with great information for you! Keep at it and think of it this way at least school is open lots of doors and your schools will be nothing like my mum's is.

She just paid off her student loans for getting a P.hD and started school with loans about 28 years ago. Got her P.hD last year and finally paid off her last loan this month in fact!



Don't worry about having student loans cause in the end a the great job your school gives you, and your will power to better your life and give up hot makeup for about month and there! that pays off your loans!

Oh thats if your crazy about makeup like I am



if not just start saving now and never give up on your dreams!!:icon_love


----------

